# Боли в правой ягодице, ближе к крестцу. Вопрос доктору Ступину



## jurate (24 Фев 2018)

Добрый день, уважаемый доктор. Хочу обратиться к Вам за помощью. Мне 47 лет, женщина. С июля 2017 г. начались боли в правой ягодице, ближе ко крестцу. Ходить легче чем сидеть. Боль усиливается, когда встаю из лежачего или сидячего положения, но болевой фон остается постоянным. В январе 2018 г. заметила, что при ходьбе правая нога слабее чем левая (ощущение легкого онемения). К врачу удалось попасть только в январе 2018 г. После стационарного лечения особых изменений не наблюдается. Лечение: семь дней капельницы с эуфиллином, диазепамом и анальгином, таб. прегабалина на ночь,14 дней ЛФК и физиотерапия (небольшие улучшения только после ультразвука и некоторых упражнений). Магнит и микроволны усиливали боль. Самостоятельно делаю назначенные упражнения, но видимых улучшений не наблюдаю.

МРТ (перевод с литовского)

Лордоз поясничной области выровнен, L5 4 mm. ретролистез без признаков спандилелиза. L4-S1 дегенеративные изменения позвоночных пластинок. L5-S1 - MODIC I-II типа дегенеративные изменения. Грыжи Шморля. L1-S1 диски плоские, частичная дегидротация L5-S1 диск особенно плоский, широкая дорзальная 5,5 мм. протрузия листезного типа, остеофиты. С обеих сторон стеноз фораминальных отверстий, контакт с L5-S1 корешками с обеих сторон, текальный мешочек деформирован 13x17 мм.

Вывод. Остеохондроз поясничной области позвоночника, L5 ретролистез без явного спондилелиза, L5-S1 широкая дорзальная протрузия листезного типа, стеноз фораминальных отверстий с обеих сторон, контакт с L5-S1 корешками с обеих сторон.


Большая к Вам просьба посмотреть мои снимки. Каков Ваш вывод, прогноз и что бы Вы могли мне посоветовать.  Буду Вам очень признательна.

С уважением Юрате.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Фев 2018)

Прогноз дело неблагоприятное, поскольку не от снимков все зависит, а от Вас.



> ... Ходить легче чем сидеть. Боль усиливается, когда встаю из лежачего или сидячего положения, но болевой фон остается постоянным. В январе 2018 г. заметила, что при ходьбе правая нога слабее чем левая (ощущение легкого онемения). ...


1. Онемение или слабость?
Походите на пятках и носках, встаньте на стул сперва одной, потом второй.
2. Встаете, как? Сидите как? Лежите как и на чем?
Характер боли указывает на спондилоартроз и на сохранение подвижности в пораженном сегменте.
Дегенеративный процесс сращивания идет, и надо дать ему возможность закончиться.

В Литве какой город?


----------



## jurate (26 Фев 2018)

Доктор, большое спасибо Вам за ответ.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 1. Онемение или слабость?


Скорее онемение (легкое онемение)


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Походите на пятках и носках, встаньте на стул сперва одной, потом второй.


Все эти действия выполняю свободно, в ногах слабости не ощущаю. 


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 2. Встаете, как? Сидите как? Лежите как и на чем?


Встаю с лежачего положения переворачиваясь на правый бок, опираясь на руки, из за болей в области крестца, которая отдает в ягодицу. Встав, ощущаю ту же боль в крестце и первые несколько минут хожу хромая. Стараюсь сидеть на краю жесткого стула. Полностью сесть не могу из за болей в крестце. Встаю опираясь на руки. Лежу на умеренно жесткой кровати. Боль утихает когда лежу на спине либо калачиком на боку.
На вероятность спондилоартроза и подвижность пораженного сегмента указывала и мой лечащий врач.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> генеративный процесс сращивания идет, и надо дать ему возможность закончиться.


Доктор, объясните пожалуйста, что Вы имеете в виду говоря о том, что надо дать возможность процессу сращивания закончиться? В чем это должно выразиться или проявиться? Это хорошо или плохо?
Проживаю в городе Вильнюсе.
Очень Вам признательна.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Фев 2018)

jurate написал(а):


> Доктор, большое спасибо Вам за ответ.
> 
> Доктор, объясните пожалуйста, что Вы имеете в виду говоря о том, что надо дать возможность процессу сращивания закончиться? В чем это должно выразиться или проявиться? Это хорошо или плохо?
> Проживаю в городе Вильнюсе.
> Очень Вам признательна.


Я в Шауляее прожил почти 10 лет. Служил.
Это хорошо, он срастется и двигаться перестанет.


----------



## jurate (28 Фев 2018)

Спасибо. Последний вопрос: может быть стоит снизить до минимума интенсивность физ-упражнений, чтобы не тормозить процесс сращивания?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Мар 2018)

Непонимание задач и приёмов.
ЛФК делают чтобы здоровые двигались вместо больных.
Но если неправильно, то лучше не надо,
Неправильно - это больно.
Если не больно, то можно делать.


----------

